# Tracker Grizzly Jon boats?



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my buddy has one, i think its about 10 years old now and so far so good. sounds like it will be rigged pretty nice from your description


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Hull slap would be the only issue. But I have a J16 and I don't feel like hull slap has lost me any opportunities...but I could be wrong 

Do it! And post pics!

You may want to check out the Copperhead, too. IPB 16 and Copperhead will probably only run you slightly more rigged the way you said. Unless you're really worried about oyster bars...in which aluminum would probably be better.


----------



## My_little_skiff (Jun 2, 2009)

My buddy has a 1860. That thing is sick. He has a 75hp evinrude stinger racing motor and it flies. To top it off its a stick steering boat. I just recently got on myself 1860 that I am modifiying myself.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

The 16' will work good for you with the 40hp. It is still very comfortable for two, even with a long run(if it ain't too choppy).
I have a 1544 all welded alumacraft and i fish all over the flats, 2 miles out. I have a yammy 25 tiller. ;D


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a Tracker 1648 that is a 1997 and has lots of corrosion from the bunk carpet. I love the boat as it runs shallow, but it rides VERY rough in a chop, and hull slap is terrible. :'(


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

You just have to slow down in a chop. I don't use a poling platform so I don't pole a lot where hull slap is an issue. Usually I pole standing on the back bench, up a creek where there's no waves at all. They are real shallow boats, priced right and durable. They will ride high in the water. Where I fish rocks and OB's are a constant.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Redbelly, what boat do you have?


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

And forgot to mention my other negative about aluminum. It's HOT as H#@$ during the summer! It will burn your legs or feet!!


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

> And forgot to mention my other negative about aluminum.  It's HOT as H#@$ during the summer!  It will burn your legs or feet!!


Paint it white, no issue with heat. Or, place carpet in the right places, this will also quiet the boat down too.


----------

